# Gesichter ineinander verschmelzen, wie?



## Doener2k (8. Februar 2005)

Wie bekomme ich so einen Effekt hin? 

http://images-eu.amazon.com/images/P/B0000DB56Q.03.LZZZZZZZ.jpg


----------



## Ellie (8. Februar 2005)

Hallo,

das schaut nach einfacher Retusche aus. Die Gesichter jeweils auf eine Ebene, Farben so anpassen das alle einen sehr ähnlichen Hautton haben und dann ist Handarbeit angesagt.

LG,
Ellie


----------



## devilrga (8. Februar 2005)

Hi,
probier es doch einfach mal mit Ebenmasken und/oder Kopierstempel.

mfg


----------



## FargoTof (21. August 2005)

ja, sieht wirklich nett aus, der effekt


----------



## Pazu (21. August 2005)

Nette Idee.


----------



## rundes kipfal (21. August 2005)

Ich würde es so machen:
 Gesichter ausschneiden und jedes in eine einzelne Ebene geben und ca. so zustammenstellen wie auf deinem Beispiel.
 Dann mit dem Radiergummi die Seiten der Gesichter wegradierden, dadurch sehen sie schon ziemlich "ineinanderverschmolzen" aus.

 Dann noch mit Strg + U die Farben anpassen, fertig.


----------



## Leola13 (22. August 2005)

Hai,

wie schon von devilrga/Ellie gepostet jedes Gesicht eine Ebene und dann mit der Ebenenmaske die Übergänge erzeugen.

*NICHT* mit dem Radiergummi arbeiten. Mit Ebenenmasken bist du flexibler und du verändertst dein Ausgangsbild nicht. Was du mit dem Radiergummi löscht ist unwiederruflich weg.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## inctube (22. August 2005)

Mit dem Schmierfinger kann man auch noch bisschen rummachen... 
Das hilft meistens wenn die Fraben nicht so richtig passen.

Gruß


----------

